# USB not working **Now with PICS** (pg. 2)

## Theophile

According to lspci, here's the skinnoy on my controller(s):

```
00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at cfffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

 

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at cffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

 

00:13.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

 

00:13.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 50) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID) USB Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

 

00:13.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 51) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. (Wrong ID): Unknown device 1234

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at cfffcf00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

I compiled USB support into the kernel and build the controllers as modules. Here's what dmesg gives me:

```
PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:13.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 5, pci mem e0804f00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io base 0000cc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

```

But when I plug in a usb device (optical mouse) it receives no power and nothing is recorded in /var/log/messages

Any idea's what the heck is going on here?

Thanks!Last edited by Theophile on Mon Apr 19, 2004 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sparks

Just a thought are the needed usb modules loaded?  and do you have hotplug started?  That is where I would start first

----------

## Theophile

EDIT: See my next postLast edited by Theophile on Sun Apr 11, 2004 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Theophile

Okay, I installed 2.6.5-mm1. At boot, everything seems fine. Onl;y the usbcore module is loaded by default. I do '/etc/init.d/hotplug start' and PCI and USB hotplugging start "OK". The following appears in dmesg output:

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 10, pci mem e0958f00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

```

In addition, the following modules are loaded:

ehci-hcd

ohci-hcd

uhci-hcd

At this point, I plug my USB mouse into one of the USB ports. Nothing happens. But the following then appears in dmesg output:

```
usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: control timeout on ep0out

```

No matter how many times I unplug or replug the mouse, no further messages appear. This, and the modules will now refuse to unload as they are all busy.

Any tips? Thanks!

----------

## Theophile

Anyone?

----------

## Theophile

*bump*

This is a major blocker for my system. I really need to get this working. Thanks for the help!

----------

## DooBeDooBeDo

Do you have (menuconfig, Device Drivers|USB support) "USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support" and "HID input layer support" either compiled into the kernel or as modules?

With the mouse plugged in what is the output of /usr/sbin/lsusb? ( in sys-apps/usbutils), and again after you have unplugged it?

----------

## thinkb5

Mine systems shows the same message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 3
> 
> usb 2-1: control timeout on ep0out
> ...

 

When detaching and attaching the usb device. This won't happen if starting up with the usb plugged in.

----------

## gearmonk

Finally got mine to work on 2.6.5-love3. Seems that ACPI has been wrecking just about everything for me. Try disabling it (either in the kernel boot line, not sure of the parameter, or by unmarking it in the kernel config). Everything works perfectly for me now, even using hotplug and udev.

----------

## Theophile

Still no go.

I removed all power management from the kernel, disabled it in the BIOS, and added the noacpi line to grub.conf. I also built usbcore into the kernel and added uhci_hcd as a module. I disabled the other protocols but the behavior is still the same.

I boot with the device plugged in. After login, I do '/etc/init.d/hotplug start'. dmesg shows:

```
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

```

lsusb shows:

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

If I unplug the device, nothing new appears in dmesg and the output of lsusb remains the same. If I replug the device, there is still no change in lsusb, the devicde still does not seeme to receive power, but the following appears in dmesg:

```
usb 1-1: control timeout on ep0out
```

If I unplug it again, then replug it, it receives power, still no change in lsusb, but this appears in dmesg:

```
usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -110

usb 1-1: new low speed USB device using address 3

```

The only other thing I can find is earlier in dmesg, during boot, this appears:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0018] at 0000:00:02.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:02.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:13.1

```

I don't know if it's helpful. Anyway, here is the USB section of my kernel configuration:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

 

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

 

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

 

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

 

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

 

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

 

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

 

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

 

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

 

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

 

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

 

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

I really, really need to get this working. Could it be a hardware error? I looked at the motherboard and it appears that there are two different USB controllers. There are 4 USB ports in the back, and when I have all the usb protocol modules enabled (ohci, uhci, ehci), lspci shows different hardware controllers for each (see first post in thread). I don't know what I need to do, this is stumping me. Thanks for the help!!

----------

## wol

I just emerged hotplug-20040401, rebooted and suddenly no keyboard. Back to hotplug-20040105, keyboard reappears. I don't know if that would help at all.

----------

## Theophile

I had been running 20040105. On a whim, I upgraded to 20040401. There is no difference except now /sbin/hotplug is missing. Downgrading now.

Incidentally, this entire time, no matter what I do, once I start hotplug, it is impossible to unload the uhci-hcd module. '/etc/init.d/hotplug stop' hangs, 'rmmod uhci-hcd' hangs, even with the -f flag, rebooting and shutting down even hang when trying to unload this module.

----------

## Theophile

*bump*

Could this be a hardware issue? Would installing a PCI USB controller do it?

I really need this working.

----------

## Gentree

 *sparks wrote:*   

> True trade is honest, but not merciful. Politics is dishonest, no matter how merciful... and war is neither honest nor merciful.... therefore, choose trade above politics, but politics above war.

 

" Do what I say or I will kill you" . That's honest enough.  :Twisted Evil: 

" Stop killing civillians or we will have to sell you more arms" : even politics is sometimes honest  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Trade is war for cowards : neither merciful nor honest. :Shocked: 

Sorry for going off topic. Just needed to clarify that one.

----------

## Gentree

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

May be you should enable this?

If you see uhci detects your VIA chip set it would make sence to take out ohci .

If 20040401 is unstable (April Fool!!) was your mouse working under 20040105?

Have you had this mouse working elsewhere? From what you posted it looks like hotplug is detecting the connections OK but there is a communication failure with the mouse.

HTH

----------

## Theophile

I have the mouse working perfectly on my Slackware system. But it has never worked on this one, regardless of hotplug version. I will enable USB debugging, see if that provides any help.  

BTW, I agree with you 100% on your penultimate post!

----------

## Theophile

Added usb debuggin. Here's what I get upon starting hotplug and plugging in the device:

```
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-mm1 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: Product: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-mm1 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 300, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

```

----------

## Gentree

Again would suggest retro on hotplug, have seen other threads indicating pbs and the newly released version.

Both devices are picked up as VIA so you can safely that OHCI out of kenrel

What happens if you plug the mouse into hub#1 ?

Just as another idea I have had shit loads of trouble trying ot get my Canoscan USB to work on 2.6.4 and 2.6.5 love sources . A couple of days ago I tries ck2 sources and BINGO the scanner works perfectly.

The word is that it hanldes USB better than mm and love sources.

May be work a try.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Theophile

I have a downgraded hotplug from Jan 5. I am now running 2.6.4-ck2.

When I do '/etc/init.d/hotplug start' then plug in the device, this happens:

```
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:09.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:13.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: registering 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 008a

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port 1 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port 2 portsc 008a

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 1 portsc 0088

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 0088

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port 1 portsc 0088

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: port 2 portsc 0088

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 enable change, status 100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: suspend_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: suspend_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01ab

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 301, change 3, 1.5 Mb/s

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01a9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: port 2 portsc 01a9

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

```

The device it still non-responsive and it doesn't show up in lsusb

----------

## Gentree

OK , looks like ck2 did not magically fix the pb but its a good kernel anyway.

Intereating, I see that you no longer get the USB timeout error you were getting before but the rest looks very similar.

Do you still have your slackware system in place? It may help to see what versions of kernel, hotplug and uhci you had there when it worked. - Also just to check the mouse still works and were not being let up the garden path!

Do you have any other USB devices you could plug in to see if they initialise correctly? Borrow a scanner maybe, even if there is no software for it, monitoring the plug in msgs as you have above may be instructive.

One other idea you could try, disable the second hub from BIOS, it is shareing IRQ. (Straw clutching here but eventually something will fall into place.)

----------

## Theophile

I have experimented with different BIOS settings regarding the USB controller. There are 2 options, one to enable the USB controller and another to enable "DOS mode". I've tried different cominations but none seem to make a difference.

Another thing, I;ve been using a laptop for over a year, but on the desktop I had before I used this USB mouse and keyboard I am trying to use now. I remember that the USB keyboard worked before the OS was loaded. i.e. I could hit DEL on the keyboard to enter the BIOS setup menu, and the device would power on when the computer started. Such is not the case here. The keyboard shows no sign of life at any point.

Maybe this is a hardware error?

Okay, on the Slack system I am running:

2.6.4-bk4

hotplug-2003_08_05-noarch-3

module-init-tools version 0.9.15-pre2

This system is using the OHCI and EHCI modules

On the Slackware laptop when I start hotplug and plug in the device, this happens:

```
drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 9, pci mem de928000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

```

The keyboard works perfectly. The mouse as well.

Still no go on this system. I will experiment with the ohci and ehci modules in turn, but am not holding out hope.

Thanks!

----------

## Gentree

Oh OK , I did not realise that the Slackware was a different system, I thought you had it before on the same machine.

Anyway , that confirms the hardware still functions. It probably as helpful like that.

I should have asked before: do you have the HID stuff enabled inthe kernel? Your Slackware output just reminded me.

Device drivers ->USB support -> USB hid full support

and -----------------------------------USB boot protocol drivers.

you may want at least the kdb enables at boot as you described for the other system.

HTH

----------

## Theophile

I have HID support in the kernel (see kernel config above) and according to the kernel docs:

 *Quote:*   

> You can't use this driver [USB_HID] and the HIDBP (Boot Protocol) keyboard and mouse drivers at the same time.

 

Also, I don't think enabling the keyboard at boot will fix the problem since that doesn't initilaize until the kernel is loading. I'm talking about the keyboard being responsive at power on. Right now, with the USB keyboard plugged in, when I turn on the machine, the keyboard doesn't work. I can't get into the BIOS, I can't interface, with LILO, nothing. That's why I'm wondering if it's a hardware issue.

----------

## Theophile

On a whim I decided to take the uhci-hcd modules out of the kernel and add the ohci-hcd module. I rebooted, started hotplug, and plugged in my mouse and keyboard. Guess what?

```
ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:02.2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset, control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 10, pci mem e0953000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrstatus 0x00000044 RHSC SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: hcca frame #002e

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:02.3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: reset, control = 0x0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 5, pci mem e095b000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.4-ck2 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: registering 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrstatus 0x00000044 RHSC SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: hcca frame #0062

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 301, change 1, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [2] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 1-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-2: Product: Logitech USB Keyboard

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-2: registering 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hid 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hid: probe of 1-2:1.0 failed with error -5

usb 1-2: registering 1-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

hid 1-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Logitech USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.2-2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00010301 CSC LSDA PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 301, change 1, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x301

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-3: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-3: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Logitech

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-3: registering 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hid 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hid 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.3-3

```

What's more:

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c308 Logitech, Inc. Internet Navigator Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

The mouse works fine with no complaint (except for the scroll wheel) but the keyboard still doesn't respond. Any ideas here?

Also, even with this setup, none of the 4 USB ports in the rear seem to work. I can only get this far by using the front ports.

Thanks for the help! Ready to nail this once and for all!

----------

## Gentree

Interesting.

ohci is the basic usb 1.1 support (ie that used by slow devices like mouse / kbd) but both uhci and ehci are supposed to support this anyway. 

In principal uhci is the right choise for a VIA based mobo if you want usb2.0 capability.

You say you have four ports on the back and two on the front , yet I see from earlier posts that the usb1 and usb2 were only showing 2 ports each under uhci. This may be a clue that something is amiss on the hub for the rear ports.

All the posts seem to show the mouse connected to usb1 port2 (is this back or front?). Did you try all the different ports for each driver.

May be worth a rigourous test of all poss here to see what works.

Compile a kernel without autoloading and each of the *hci as modules.

Load one at a time with insmod , restart hotplug and systematically plug the mouse in each physical port. Note the usb msgs.

Repeat for each ohci , ehci , uhci.

Not sure if the HID will be a factor here, I think if it is not in you should still see hotplug do its stuff but you wont have mouse functionality. I just point that out so you can bear it in mind, I have no concrete advise there.

Sounds like you're getting close. 

HTH

 :Cool: 

----------

## Theophile

I tried each USB host modules separately, plugging the mouse into all 6 USB ports. Using the uhci-hcd host module, the two front ports are completely non-responsive. No power, no entries in dmesg. Same thing with two of the back ports. The other two back ports behave just as described elsewhere in this thread. It is also impossible to unload the uhci-hcd module and the system must be hard reset.

With the ohci-chd modules ONLY loaded, I plugged the mouse successively into the front 2 ports, then the back 4 in that order, running lsusb after each one. Here's the output:

```
Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Backfoot host # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

The front 2 ports work fine for the mouse, and recognize the keyboard although the keyboard does not work.

Then I tried the ehci-hcd modules ONLY, by itself. Modules loads, but plugging the device in to any of the 6 ports has no effect. Nothing appears in dmesg and lsusb has no output whatsoever.

If I load the ohci-chd AND ehci-hcd modules together, the behavior is exactly the same as ohcd-hci by itself, except there is no output from lsusb.

Also, I am noticing that the keyboard, while it does not work properly, does have some effect. When plugged in, if I press the "Community" button (it's a multimedia key) it acts like a right mouse click. The "Finance" button acts like a middle mouse click. So I basically have to convince the computer that this is a keyboard, not a mouse.

And all this still doesn't help with getting the keyboard to work before the OS loads.

----------

## Gentree

Stranger and stranger,

so you have one port from each hub on the front. These are presumably connected to plugs on the mainboard.

Are the remaining 3 +1 ports on the back also cabled or hardwired onto the board?

You should probably see how your bios configures these ports , since you dont have a working DEL key I guess you have not had a chance to look at this yet.

 *Quote:*   

> And all this still doesn't help with getting the keyboard to work before the OS loads.

 

That is clearly not a Linux issue. You will have to see if you can get your BIOS to recognise the keyboard on boot-up.

You will obviously have to find a non usb keyboard to access the bios setup but I think it's time you checked it out anyway.

Once I have posted this I will go and look at my bios options for usb.

HTH

----------

## Theophile

I have a non-usb keyboard. That's the only way I am able to even use the computer.

There are only 2 options in the BIOS for USB, one to enable or disable the controller and the otehr to enable DOS mode for USB. Regardless of the combination of options, there is no difference in behavior.

----------

## Theophile

Okay, I went to Circuit City and bought a PCI USB controller. It's the "USB Turbo 2.0" from ADS Technologies, which apparently uses an NEC chip, judging by the following:

```
  Bus  0, device  15, function  1:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (#2) (rev 65).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=1.Max Lat=42.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffb000 [0xcfffbfff].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  0:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 65).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=1.Max Lat=42.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffa000 [0xcfffafff].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  2:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=16.Max Lat=34.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xcfffcf00 [0xcfffcfff].

```

But interestingly, it's still not working. This card behaves much like my integrated controller with the ohci module. Devices are regognized and identified in lsusb, but the keyboard (and in this case, mouse also) do not actually work, though the mouse receives power. However, I am able to sync with my HP Photosmart 620 camera and download pictures over the USB connection. I can do this both with the integrated controller w/ ohci module and the PCI card w/ ohci module.

But I don't know where to go from here. Any other ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## Theophile

Okay, maybe this will help. It looks like I have two physical USB controllers on the motherboard, one of which also serves as the ethernel controller> Here's a pic:

http://theophile.norlug.org/usb1.png

And another shot of the back of the case. This shows 4 USB ports, in 2 groups of 2, the bottom of which with ethernet cable as well:

http://theophile.norlug.org/usb2.png

And, should this be hardware issue, this might help:

http://theophile.norlug.org/usb3.png

If I can provide any more info, please let me know. I really, really want to get this working.

----------

